# FCUK slogans



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

FUCK OFF
They are not funny, they are not clever.

They make you look like a complete CNUT.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice rant Lisa - straight to the point


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

No point in mincing wrods


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> FUCK OFF
> They are not funny, they are not clever.
> 
> They make you look like a complete CNUT.


They were mildly amusing back in 1933 when they were 1st invented (or at least it seems that long ago) but the novelty has worn more than worn a bit thin. I wouldn't say they make you look like cnut though....just a complete knob head ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Nice rant Lisa - straight to the point Â


Wahey!.... here she goes again .... [smiley=gorgeous.gif]  [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

well, I haven't been here for a while ;D. Â


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

My word, what's the world coming to, it seems I actually agree with Lisa's opinion/flame.

Just one minor alteration though, I believe anyone who buys and actually wears FCUK clothes IS a CNUT


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> well, I haven't been here for a while ;D. Â


Good. Will you go away again now please?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

:'(


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

read that a judge kicked a juror out the other day for wearing said t-shirt - said he didn't need incorrectly spelled anglo saxon words in his court room - probably had taste as well


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> FUCK OFF
> They are not funny, they are not clever.
> 
> They make you look like a complete CNUT.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] right on

JampoTT - leaving you in T7's hand to get some nice clothes in Swindon ........................have fun.. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh I'll be there, no doubt


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Kath thought you had gone ? Â ???

PS this is TTotal on hols !! John !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> FUCK OFF
> They are not funny, they are not clever.
> 
> They make you look like a complete CNUT.


Oh I think they look rather fetching paired with bleached jeans. Very 'with it'.

Such irony.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

;D*C*rap*U*ncomplicated*N*eedless*T*hreads.

Why don't they just say Fuck... There I've said it.

Irony u said it....................


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Kath thought you had gone ? Â ???
> 
> PS this is TTotal on hols !! Â John !


Tuesday!.................I'm running round flapping at the mo ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Kath thought you had gone ? Â ???
> 
> PS this is TTotal on hols !! Â John !


Does Nicky's hubby know you're holidaying with Mrs B John?  ;D ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've got a couple of KFCU s-thirsts, am I a cute unusual nice t-shitr wearer then?


----------

